# Rainbowfish Diseases?



## AceCreamSoda (13 Feb 2016)

Hello to all! I bought 4 boesmani rainbowfish for my community tank around 3 hours ago, and after closer inspection, some just... don't look right.






For starters, the one on the left has a strange lump below it's mouth. I'm not sure if it's mouth fungus as it's not actually ON the mouth, but it is whiteish.

Tr one on the right looks like it has some damage on its body and scales. The spots are a pinkish white and its fin and gill areas are red. Any help on this?


----------



## john dory (13 Feb 2016)

Could be columnaris.
The one on the right has the"saddleback"symptoms...and the one on the left looks like it's mouth is rotting away.
Whoever sold them to you wants locking up


----------



## AceCreamSoda (13 Feb 2016)

Oh dear... Anything I can do?


----------



## john dory (13 Feb 2016)

I doubt it....apart from demanding a refund


----------



## Ajm200 (13 Feb 2016)

Take them back


----------



## darren636 (13 Feb 2016)

I hope they are in your quarantine tank,  they could wipe out your existing stock.


----------



## AceCreamSoda (13 Feb 2016)

I am in the process of moving them, although a five gallon is all I have. I will take them back tomorrow as Maidenhead Aquatics isn't open right now.


----------



## AceCreamSoda (14 Feb 2016)

I took them back today - I got my money back and they said thanks for letting them know. I will do a gravel (or in my case, sand) clean ASAP and I will clean my little 5 gallon quarantine tank.

On the plus side I got some more rummynose (they made sure there was nothing wrong with them) because I needed some more for the school!


----------

